# International license plates?



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

So I know Canuck plates and Mexican plates/registered vehicles are common on US soil, but I have noticed on one occasion a European plate on a vehicle near Logan; presumably from the UK cause of the yellow background. Is that allowed with some kind of travel permit of some sort for exporting/tourist purposes? I can’t recall if it was a right hand wheel either or the whole vehicle was valid to be driven in Mass let alone in the US. What are even the statutes for international plates other then Canadian and Mexican ones?? It also baffles me cause I feel like a UK or other European plate wouldn’t even be an option to have a record check run on the MDT unlike how the Canadian CPIC is connected to all NCIC enabled MDT’s and vice versa


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm thinking that's a hard nope.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Permitted so long as there's an accompanying US plate. I've stopped a BMW before with plates from the UK, but US plates in the back window. Guy said he enjoyed bringing his car back and forth when he visits for vacation


----------

